# The Official 'James Bond: Blood Stone' Thread! [PS3] [X360] [PC]



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2010)

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/2451/jamesbond007bloodstonea.jpg


*Official Web Page*: 007 Blood Stone - Official Game Site
*Developer*: Bizarre Creations (PS3 & 360); High Moon Studios (PC)
*Publisher*: Activision
*Genre*: Action/TPS
*Release date*: November 2, 2010 [NA]; November 5, 2010 [EU]

*Game Description*:



> James Bond 007: Blood Stone is a new part in a series about the adventures of the famous agent, James Bond, that included elements of racing games and adventure action. In the Blood Stone you will find entangled plot, the sea of adrenaline, exciting shootouts, dizzying chases and more. Events unfold in the game both on land and on water, you will visit many exotic locations, including Athens, Istanbul, Monaco and Bangkok. In a single campaign, you expect a variety of exciting multiplayer modes with support for up to 16 players.



*Game Features*:



> * Blood Stone, an explosive third-person action/adventure game from critically acclaimed developer Bizarre Creations, features Daniel Craig, Judi Dench and Joss Stone in an original story from the writer of GoldenEye and Tomorrow Never Dies.
> * Your 00 status has you battling through land, sea and air in exotic international locations such as Athens, Istanbul, Bangkok and Monaco in a wide variety of environments including city streets, rooftops, casinos, oil refineries, dams and even hovercrafts
> * Become Bond using authentic combat maneuvers such as punches, kicks, grabs, throws and the environment to finish off enemies with a fighting style inspired by a blend of martial arts
> * Use offensive driving techniques to speed, reverse and handbrake-turn your way through explosive driving sequences on land and sea, doing whatever it takes to stay alive and reach your destination
> * Trust No One: The UK's biggest secret is about to fall into the wrong hands. Nothing is what it seems as you track an enemy who cannot be seen



*Screenshots*:

*imageslink.net/out.php/t164_995480-20100920-screen009.jpg

*imageslink.net/out.php/t155_1.jpg

*imageslink.net/out.php/t156_2.jpg

*imageslink.net/out.php/t157_3.jpg

*imageslink.net/out.php/t162_995480-20100920-screen005.jpg

*imageslink.net/out.php/t158_4.jpg

*imageslink.net/out.php/t159_5.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Oct 30, 2010)

who is james bond :C_sleep:


----------



## Cooltechie (Oct 30, 2010)

the game looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2010)

Last Bond game I played was Quantum of Solace and it was pretty darned awesome! Not a chance in hell I'm gonna miss this one.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll give it a miss.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2010)

Just installed the game. Screenshots coming soon.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2010)

Let me do the honours:

*img716.imageshack.us/img716/123/bond2010110322412586.jpg

*img574.imageshack.us/img574/7225/bond2010110322413829.jpg

*img168.imageshack.us/img168/9528/bond2010110322414981.jpg

*img534.imageshack.us/img534/2289/bond2010110322422491.jpg

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/5534/bond2010110322464495.jpg


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm impressed by review of gamespot the chase sequence are really great in the game and the game borrows ideas from Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 4, 2010)

Seriously? whats up with you IGN? Only 5/10!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry, couldn't post the screen. The game wasn't working properly with the controller.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 4, 2010)

So no support for 360 controller or no native support ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG! The prologue is so effin' awesome! I'm on the first mission right now. Till now I find the game to be fun enough to keep me glued.

@Dinjo It  supports the controller but no mapping.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 4, 2010)

I also read in the reviews that the game actually picks after first half and the pacing of the game is top notch after 50% in the game


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2010)

You read too much. Just play. I never go by the reviews. Reviews are just opinions.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 6, 2010)

Done with the game. WOW! This was dam short. Except for the Siberia level, the game was completely a mediocre fest.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 7, 2010)

^ Is that the level where you have to move around at a slow pace and investigate the area with your phone


----------



## abhidev (Nov 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Done with the game. WOW! This was dam short. Except for the Siberia level, the game was completely a mediocre fest.



in how much time did u finish the game?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 9, 2010)

abhidev said:


> in how much time did u finish the game?


I'd say 4 1/2 hours. 



			
				dinjo_jo said:
			
		

> ^ Is that the level where you have to move around at a slow pace and investigate the area with your phone


I think you're talking about the Monaco level. The Siberian one only had stealth in the first half, but all out action later on.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 10, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'd say 4 1/2 hours.
> 
> I think you're talking about the Monaco level. The Siberian one only had stealth in the first half, but all out action later on.



such a short game....shyaaaaaa


----------

